# 'Hour of Power' Preacher Removed by Father



## Blue Tick (Oct 27, 2008)

'Hour of Power' Preacher Removed by Father


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw that. Interested to hear some more about it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this post, the fact that the younger Schuller actually focuses more on Scripture could have played a role.


----------



## BJClark (Oct 27, 2008)

Pilgrim;




> the fact that the younger Schuller actually focuses more on Scripture could have played a role.





> where his father's preaching tends to be heavier on psychological reference and lighter on scriptural reference, Robert A. Schuller's messages rely considerably on scriptural reference, hermeneutics, and apologetics, making the role of "positivism" secondary. This emphasis on scripture as a primary teaching source makes his preaching style considerably different from his father's.



I guess if your going to be removed from a blasphemous pulpit that would be a VERY GOOD reason for it, going back to the Word of God!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 27, 2008)

I have met some people that attend that Church and they said that, internally, there are some members that are more Reformed but it's hard to imagine how that's possible given the public face. I guess both in polity and in preaching this RCA Church is anything but Reformed.

It certainly gives me respect for the younger Schuller that he is unwilling to compromise for Truth if this is what comes to more light.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 27, 2008)

So, he turned the ministries over to his son in 2006, and now just takes them back again. I guess he never really turned them over at all!


----------



## Craig (Oct 28, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> So, he turned the ministries over to his son in 2006, and now just takes them back again. I guess he never really turned them over at all!



Following the Sr. Schuller's theology...the Robert giveth and the Robert taketh away.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2008)

From reporter Ken Pierce:




> This came across the newswire this morning:
> 
> Trouble in the glass house. How the positive thinkers no deal with conflict.
> 
> ...


Yahoo! Groups


----------



## Grymir (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2008)

Mohler's thoughts: So Much for Possibility Thinking


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Mohler's thoughts: So Much for Possibility Thinking





> In 1982 the elder Schuller published a ministry manifesto known as Self-Esteem: The New Reformation. In that book, mailed free to thousands of pastors, Schuller argued that the evangelical church had lost sight of the true message of the Gospel -- a message of self-esteem. He castigated expository biblical preaching and called for a therapeutic gospel.
> 
> He wrote:
> 
> Today the sincere, Christian believer is a minority. So the church must be willing to die as a church and be born again as a mission. We cannot speak out with a "Thus saith the Lord" strategy when we are talking to people who couldn't care less about the Lord. We cannot start with "What does the text say?" if we're talking to persons who aren't about to affirm respect for or unquestioning obeisance to "the text."



I wish I had a really good barf icon. I fear for that man's soul when he stands face to face with the risen Lord and tries to argue about how many souls he made feel good about themselves.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 28, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> It certainly gives me respect for the younger Schuller that he is unwilling to compromise for Truth if this is what comes to more light.



Rich, I think the train already left that station with the years of soft peddling of truth by Robert A. to date. However, it is nice to see (if Mohler's reporting is accurate) that he is willing to take a stand against heterodox versions of what Horton would call "Christless Christianity."


----------



## turmeric (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, you know, people who preach in glass churches should not throw stones...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## calgal (Oct 28, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Well, you know, people who preach in glass churches should not throw stones...



best post of the week!


----------



## Zeno333 (Dec 19, 2008)

*The should just become a "Unity" church and be done with it....*

There is a book about the "New Age Movement", that says how Rev Schuller of the Crystal Cathedral was giving a talk at a "Unity School of Christianity" church.....He talked about people that they would call "Fundamentalists", and how they speak about "sin" etc, then he goes on to tell the audience at the Unity church, that they are not like that, that they are "positive".
So here, we have Schuller telling the members at a Unity Church, that they are positive...
For those that do not know what the Unity School of Christianity is al about, let's just say that they throw away EVERY tenant of real Christianity...This is why pretty much if a "New Ager" goes to any church, it will very likely be a Unity Church.
It also should be noted, that the Crystal cathedral church book store has books that promote the "Course in Miracles"....For those that do not know what the "Course" is all about, let's just say, it is pretty much "Anti-Matter" regarding Christianity. It is as Non-Christian as one could get. (Many Unity churches have Course in Miracle meetings by the way.)

How the Reformed denomination that Mr. Schuller is officially ordained in let's him stay is beyond me.


----------

